# passaggio a xorg 7.2

## GabrieleB

salve !

stamattina emerge -uDp world mi propone:

```
[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.2.0-r3 [1.1.1-r5]

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.3.0 [1.2.1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.2.1 [1.1.1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.1 [1.1.0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2 [7.1]

```

Chi lo ha gia' fatto ? Fila tutto liscio ?

----------

## riverdragon

Io l'ho fatto senza alcun problema.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

l'ho fatto su 3 pc e non ho avuto nessun problema nemmeno io

----------

## GuN_jAcK

ma cambia la struttura del file conf o la sua locazione? o rimane tutto perfettamente uguale?

----------

## riverdragon

Di quello che interessa la configurazione non dovrebbe cambiare nulla.

----------

## Onip

elogv non segnala nessun cambiamento. Io l'ho già fatto e ho già riavviato il server X. Funziona tutto quanto, pure beryl.

----------

## GabrieleB

gioia e tripudiooooooooo !!!!

Funziona anche beryl con i driver radeon che non c'era verso di farlo andare prima  :Very Happy: 

Upgrade painless ... i file di conf non cambiano proprio ....

----------

## Atzeni

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

>  Fila tutto liscio ?

 

Da quando ho fatto quell'aggiornamento ora quando il monitor del laptop va in standby niente lo riporta on. Come se non rispondesse a nessun evento esterno: nè mouse, nè touchpad, nè tastiera. Tutto nero. 

CtrlAltF1 e subito dopo CtrlAltF7 sistema tutto ....ma è una scocciatura tremenda.

Dai log non vedo nulla di strano.  Qualcuno ha lo stesso problema per caso?

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

tutto liscio come l'olio. ho solo un piccolo appunto da fare.

dopo tot minuti il monitor mi va automaticamente in stand by. come si puÃ² configurare questa feature?

----------

## riverdragon

Usi gnome o kde?

----------

## xveilsidex

funge il directrendering ma ora quando faccio il logout da Sistema->termina sessione (uso gnome )  non mi fa fare il logout xkè il pulsante rimane impallato e devo per forza killarlo!

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Usi gnome o kde?

 

se ti riferisci a me, kde!

----------

## GuN_jAcK

stasera che ho tempo ci provo a passare anche io  :Smile: 

----------

## Maialovic

l'unico problema riscontrato da me è stato che non mi avviava piu kdm.........

ho dovuto fare emerge xdm che me la installato (sembrava che si fosse disistallato, ma sono sicuro che non lho tolto) e il tutto si è risolto

----------

## riverdragon

 *VegetaSSJ5 wrote:*   

>  *riverdragon wrote:*   Usi gnome o kde? 
> 
> se ti riferisci a me, kde!

 Guarda tra le impostazioni del risparmio energetico, se ne hai qualcuna attiva. Avessi avuto gnome sarei potuto essere più preciso. Ci sono anche alcune impostazioni configurabili in xorg.conf, ma non sono al mio pc ora per cui non posso dire di più.

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

>  *VegetaSSJ5 wrote:*    *riverdragon wrote:*   Usi gnome o kde? 
> 
> se ti riferisci a me, kde! Guarda tra le impostazioni del risparmio energetico, se ne hai qualcuna attiva. Avessi avuto gnome sarei potuto essere piï¿½ preciso. Ci sono anche alcune impostazioni configurabili in xorg.conf, ma non sono al mio pc ora per cui non posso dire di piï¿½.

 

il risparmio energetico nel centro di controllo di kde Ã¨ disattivato. per quanto riguarda xorg.conf non mi pare ci sia nulla a riguardo...

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Atzeni wrote:*   

> Da quando ho fatto quell'aggiornamento ora quando il monitor del laptop va in standby niente lo riporta on. Come se non rispondesse a nessun evento esterno: nè mouse, nè touchpad, nè tastiera. Tutto nero. 
> 
> CtrlAltF1 e subito dopo CtrlAltF7 sistema tutto ....ma è una scocciatura tremenda.
> 
> Dai log non vedo nulla di strano.  Qualcuno ha lo stesso problema per caso?

 

e' un problema del driver DRI. che scheda video hai?

----------

## Atzeni

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> e' un problema del driver DRI. che scheda video hai?

 

Ho una nVidia GeForceGo 5600 32/64 MB.

----------

## bandreabis

7.2 stabile anche per amd64.... update in progress

----------

## skypjack

Confermo nessun problema col passaggio a xorg 7.2, intel 945GM e beryl (se volete sapere altro chiedete pure), se non la necessità (ancora una volta) di ricompilare xorg-server dopo l'aggiornamento di randr e non mi ricordo che libreria, pena la non visibilità delle finestre aperte (vedi discussioni recenti e risolte).

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Tutto ok, oltretutto su un PC che prima aveva bisogno del programma sys-apps/915resolution ora non ce n'è + bisogno perchè i drivers intel sono stati aggiornati e resi più furbi dei vbios buggati.

----------

## earcar

nessun problema qui, nonostante gli ati-drivers

----------

## luca.guariento

...a me non parte piÃ¹ gdm, e facendo startx dice che Ã¨ "unable to load the mga module" (ho una matrox g450)  :Sad:  ... giÃ  provato a ricompilare le mesa, xf86-video-mga, xorg-server ... qualche consiglio !???

----------

## crisandbea

 *luca.guariento wrote:*   

> ...a me non parte piÃ¹ gdm, e facendo startx dice che Ã¨ "unable to load the mga module" (ho una matrox g450)  ... giÃ  provato a ricompilare le mesa, xf86-video-mga, xorg-server ... qualche consiglio !???

 

dopo l'aggiornamento sicuramente ti avrà chiesto di aggiornare alcuni file,  lo hai fatto????

hai verificato prima che file c'erano da aggiornare???

ciauz

----------

## skypjack

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Tutto ok, oltretutto su un PC che prima aveva bisogno del programma sys-apps/915resolution ora non ce n'è + bisogno perchè i drivers intel sono stati aggiornati e resi più furbi dei vbios buggati.

 

Interessante!!

Ho una intel 945GM e uso l'i810 su xorg, avendo uno schermo 1280x800 e il bios buggato sfrutto, appunto, 915resolution.

Mi dici che posso tentare di liberarmene??? Stai scherzando!!

Di quali driver parli? Sono molto ma molto interessato... Appena ho un minuto provo!!

----------

## luca.guariento

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *luca.guariento wrote:*   ...a me non parte piÃ¹ gdm, e facendo startx dice che Ã¨ "unable to load the mga module" (ho una matrox g450)  ... giÃ  provato a ricompilare le mesa, xf86-video-mga, xorg-server ... qualche consiglio !??? 
> 
> dopo l'aggiornamento sicuramente ti avrà chiesto di aggiornare alcuni file,  lo hai fatto????
> 
> hai verificato prima che file c'erano da aggiornare???
> ...

 

Sì, ho dato etc-update e ho aggiornato tutto, ho anche provato a ri-fare l'xorg.conf con xorgconf ma niente ... sigh sigh ...

----------

## crisandbea

@luca.guariento

hai dato anche  

```
module-rebuild rebuild
```

hai verificat che in 

```
/etc/conf.d/xdm   
```

 ci sia 

```
DISPLAYMANAGER="gdm"
```

ciauz

----------

## luca.guariento

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> @luca.guariento
> 
> hai dato anche  
> 
> ```
> ...

 

sì ... sì ... sì ...

... "speravo" fosse un problema del nuovo xorg, in quanto ho fatto un sync l'altro giorno ... una delle poche cose che non ho provato è rifare un emerge gdm, ma non penso c'entri molto, però non si sà mai ... ho anche provato a rimettere i drivers mga precedenti (1.4.2 ... )

----------

## skypjack

Ci vedi quintuplo... Sono l'unico??  :Confused: 

----------

## Peach

problemi con input device joystick  :Sad: 

ho dovuto disabilitarlo

----------

## luca.guariento

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Ci vedi quintuplo... Sono l'unico?? 

 

Scusa, non so cosa è successo ... comuqnue non riesco a cancellare i post in eccesso ...   :Confused: 

@!equilibrium

[mod]ho provveduto a cancellare i post duplicati[/mod]

----------

## CICaesar

a me con l'aggiornamento a xorg 7.2 e con:

- ati-drivers 8.29.6

- kernel 2.6.18

non parte più X; aggiornando a 

- ati-drivers 8.33.6

- kernel 2.6.19

non parte uguale, dicendo che è impossibile caricare il modulo drm (per "allocazione di memoria fallita"   :Rolling Eyes:  )

dopo varie guide, lettura di forum e modifiche allo xorg.conf niente da fare; provando anche con

- ati-drivers 8.35.5

- kernel 2.6.20

niente uguale. ho dovuto rimettere la prima configurazione ricompilando anche xorg-server alla 1.1.1 xorg-x11 alla 7.1 i vari xf86-input, kernel e module rebuild... keppalle   :Confused: 

Appena ho 1 pò di tempo mi ci metto, ma se qlc1 ha cose importanti da fare col pc meglio se skippa questo aggiornamento x ora...

----------

## luca.guariento

 *CICaesar wrote:*   

> a me con l'aggiornamento a xorg 7.2 e con:
> 
> - ati-drivers 8.29.6
> 
> - kernel 2.6.18
> ...

 

Beh, almeno non sono l'unico ... allora teniamoci aggiornati, vediamo se riusciamo a cavare il ragno dal buco ... ehm ... da baco  :Smile: 

----------

## CICaesar

 :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

Sto facendo il passaggio... sta compilando glibc quindi l'attesa non sarà breve.

Ho riscontrato un problema di anti-aliasing con la versione 2.3.3 di freetype correggibile seguendo questo post verso il basso.

EDIT: passaggio terminato senza altri traumi.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mittler

ciao a tutti.

ho fatto l'aggiornamento al 7.2 con un emerge -auDN world ma mi capita una cosa piuttosto strana (e fastidiosa).

al termine del processo di boot parte come di consueto il gestore del login grafico (kdm), xorg si avvia correttamente e senza dare errori (mostra persino il logo nvidia), ma per qualche ragione il sistema anzichè restare sul VT7 e visualizzare kdm ritorna in VT1 e mi mostra il login testuale.

il bello è che se vado manualmente in VT7 (alt+ctrl+F7) kdm è bello, avviato e funzionante.

non capisco perchè la cosa non avvenga in modo automatico (come ha sempre fatto).

qualcuno ha qualche idea su quale sia la causa?

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

volevo sapere una cosa. non Ã¨ un problema ma semplicemente un messaggio che prima dell'aggiornamento di xorg alla 7.2 non veniva visualizzato. quando spengo o riavvio il pc subito dopo il messaggio "Stopping kdm" viene visualizzato un messaggio "Would send signal 15 to 4651". Suppongo non compirti nulla, non sembra essere un errore, ma mi piacerebbe sapere cos'Ã¨...

----------

## Atzeni

Il mio problema del monitor del laptop che non si risvegliava l'ho risolto mettendo l'opzione DPMS su false.

Avevo anche commentato la linea Option "DPMS" true...ma il problema rimaneva lo stesso.

Il forzarlo su false ha risolto.

----------

## mittler

 *mittler wrote:*   

> 
> 
> qualcuno ha qualche idea su quale sia la causa?

 

risolto.

ebbene, la cosa era dovuta al fatto che dopo il corretto avvio di kdm, falliva invece l'avvio di /etc/init.d/net.eth0 perchè mancava la configurazione per la scheda eth0 (avevo fatto delle modifiche senza dar peso alle conseguenze).

meglio così...

@VegetaSSJ5 vado a spanne, ma da quello che ricordo il signal 15 dovrebbe essere SIGTERM.

----------

## luca.guariento

... io non ho ancora risolto il mio problema  :Sad:  ....

----------

